# Value of a 24-105



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 20, 2014)

What would a fair value be for a used white-box 24-105 lens that is in like new condition with very little use?

Considering they sell in the $600-$700 range new (white-box), I'm thinking $400 or less?


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> What would a fair value be for a used white-box 24-105 lens that is in like new condition with very little use?
> 
> Considering they sell in the $600-$700 range new (white-box), I'm thinking $400 or less?



You're probably right the currently you can get daily deals on eBay the 24-105 as low as $645. Personally, if I would be selling it $400 would be my lowest possible value for a 'like-new' item, most likely $450.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 21, 2014)

I go to Amazon... look at the used lenses and look at the prices of comparable condition.

You can find like new lenses for around 600... which means that the person gets around 550 after Amazon takes their 8% cut... so that would be my suggestion.

Though if you are in the area and want to sell it to me for 400, I'll buy it... and then sell it for the above.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 24, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I go to Amazon... look at the used lenses and look at the prices of comparable condition.
> 
> You can find like new lenses for around 600... which means that the person gets around 550 after Amazon takes their 8% cut... so that would be my suggestion.
> 
> Though if you are in the area and want to sell it to me for 400, I'll buy it... and then sell it for the above.



$600? Interesting.

While I realize you're joking about buying locally (and I doubt I live near you), I hate Ebay so I'm considering selling locally on some other site, Craig'slist style.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 24, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I go to Amazon... look at the used lenses and look at the prices of comparable condition.
> 
> You can find like new lenses for around 600... which means that the person gets around 550 after Amazon takes their 8% cut... so that would be my suggestion.
> 
> Though if you are in the area and want to sell it to me for 400, I'll buy it... and then sell it for the above.



I almost signed up to sell on Amazon but decided Amazon wanted too much of the cut. I also watched a few sales on similar items that I wanted to sell that were in similar quality (at least according to the seller) and they weren't moving.

If I were at home, I'd have the option to take it to the local camera store and trade it in towards a new lens. A few months ago they offered me $700 for it, but I figure with the price drop and white boxes EVERYWHERE, that offer is gone. There's literally no legit camera store anywhere near me right now, and that will continue to be the situation for months.

I could also send it to B&H for evaluation and an offer, but I hate the idea of risking shipping damage.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 24, 2014)

I sold one that was white box, new with US warranty for $ 700 with slight wait involved. So I would say about 60-70% of that, meaning $ $ 420-490.


----------



## nc0b (Sep 24, 2014)

Denver has a stunning supply of Canon equipment for sale on Craigslist almost any week. Anything you want can be bought for a reasonable price face to face for cash after trying it out, if you watch it daily. I bought a 24-105mm that wasn't even a white box version (for a friend), with all that came in the original box, for $500. There were three for sale that day. A few days ago there was a Zeiss 18mm f/3.5 for $900, down from an asking price of $999 two weeks ago. I paid $1K a year ago on eBay for my Zeiss. I just bought a 300mm f4 IS L for $1000 that is a year old in the original box with everything that originally came with it. Your selling price will depend on what kind of volume turns over on Craigslist in your area. At the same time someone is trying to sell a 40D and 28-135mm for $900. That will never sell for that price, at least in this city. At least on Craigslist there is no fee in most cities, you can demo it to your customer, and even make the transaction at a bank. That is how I bought my 6D.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 24, 2014)

I sold 2 24-105's over the last 3 or 4 months... one for $700 and one for $600... via Craig's list... there are buyers out there... so you just have to be patient.


----------



## Dekaner (Sep 24, 2014)

I'd say fair market value in like new condition is up to $600. In used, but good condition $500.


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 24, 2014)

I sold one on eBay for $650 recently.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 24, 2014)

Is your name really Mitch Conner or is that a reference to South Park?


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 24, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Is your name really Mitch Conner or is that a reference to South Park?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 24, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> What would a fair value be for a used white-box 24-105 lens that is in like new condition with very little use?
> 
> Considering they sell in the $600-$700 range new (white-box), I'm thinking $400 or less?



I'd say that you could get $500 on Craigslist, but it depends on the local market. Personally, I'd keep it rather than sell it for a low price.


----------



## mwh1964 (Sep 25, 2014)

The lens user value is way more than 400$. Don't give it away.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 27, 2014)

mwh1964 said:


> The lens user value is way more than 400$. Don't give it away.



I keep bugging my father to replace his decade plus old DSLR with a new Canon. If he did that, I'd just give my 24-105 to him.

Problem is that he still doesn't know how to use his first DSLR. He's bought books and DVDs on photography but just doesn't seem to get it so he doesn't want to invest any more in it. Whenever he wants to use that camera, he has me take the photos. :-\

I keep telling him that it's not rocket science to learn the basics and to just mess around with the camera when he has free time and he'll get it.

He also has an old Canon SLR film camera from the early 80s (bought right after I was born) that he never understood how to use either.

All photos of my brother and I growing up were taken on disposable film+camera+developing fee cameras because my folks had a great camera but had no idea how to use it. To me that's somewhat sad.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 27, 2014)

Just realized that I left the documentation and whatever else came with the lens (possibly a CD-ROM) 2800 miles away at my other home. So, I won't be selling the lens until at least I get back there, which won't be until January at the earliest, possibly not until almost a year from now though.


----------

